# freshwater goby questions...



## tankfan (May 30, 2006)

Are there any freshwater gobies that sift sand? Im looking for something to the equivalent saltwater gobies.

This can either be cichlid-type or other.

My substrate is fine white sand and im looking for something to "churn" the top layer of sand.

Would gobies harm snails?

Also,
Is it possible to have a goby only tank with multiple species? If so, what would you recommend as far as compatability?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

There are some Gobies from lake Tanganyika. They may be what you're looking for. From what I've heard they're a bit shy, and arn't too friendly to other Tanganyika gobies, but they're really interesting fish. A bit hard to find, though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dragon Gobies are sand-sifters. In fact, without any sand to sift, they often don't last very long.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

How about horseface loaches? If you have sand, they'll be buried in it about 90% of the time you're awake. They sift it very well, too


----------

